# Could be worse!



## Shiva (Dec 31, 2011)

Ahh! The easy life. Beautiful garden all around, nice warm temp. Perfect humidity. A quiet, loving master. And a good chum sleeping off in the back. Just another perfect day in the life of Omar and Shiva. 








Hard to get correct colors under a HPS lamp. Best I could do.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy you 3 !!!! I wish you all the best for 2012 Michel!!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks Jean. And thanks to you all ST members. It's a privilege to talk to you every day. I hope to be welcomed here for as long as I live.


----------



## Lycaste53 (Dec 31, 2011)

Wish you the best, for you, the cats and your plants
Best regards, Gina


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 31, 2011)

Mautadine qu'ils sont beaux, ces chats!

Happy new year Michel and cie!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's a larger view of the growing room now that the 1000 W HPS is off and the 1000 W MH is on. Colors are much better. The view is about the same at 180°, without the cats. The HPS is on along with a 400 Watts MH on the other side of the room from 4 AM to 1 pm. The large MH comes on at 11h30 AM along with a 400 Watts HPS on the other side and stay on until 6 pm. It's a bit like the sun going from East to West with full lights for 1 and a half hour at noon.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 31, 2011)

cuties!
happy new year!


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 31, 2011)

Beautiful companions, Michel! And looks like a "Phraglicious" growing area as well. Wishing you and the rest of our Canadian friends a Happy and Healthy New Year.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 31, 2011)

About the red wine: do you use it as orchid fetilizer?


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 31, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> *Mautadine* qu'ils sont beaux, ces chats!
> 
> Happy new year Michel and cie!



good eye for the red wine :clap::clap::clap:

But maybe you could explain this typically canadian french word  !?? Thanks

Jean


----------



## Shiva (Dec 31, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> About the red wine: do you use it as orchid fetilizer?




No! This is *my *fertilizer! :rollhappy:


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 31, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> good eye for the red wine :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> But maybe you could explain this typically canadian french word  !?? Thanks
> 
> Jean



:rollhappy::rollhappy:

Actually "mautadine" is french canadien word that is impossible to translate! The word comes from "maudit", I guess. When we say "maudit (or similar) que c'est beau", "maudit" or "'mautadit" or "mautadine" are used as superlative. That means that it is outstanding!

Hope this help....:wink:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 31, 2011)

Bonne année à vous et votre chat Michel!

I like the grow room - is it part of your house?


----------



## Shiva (Dec 31, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> good eye for the red wine :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> But maybe you could explain this typically canadian french word  !?? Thanks
> 
> Jean



It's like saying, dammit, that's good wine!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 31, 2011)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Bonne année à vous et votre chat Michel!
> 
> I like the grow room - is it part of your house?



Yes, and there are two cats. The pile of fluff in the background is my Persian called Omar.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 31, 2011)

Ehh, google translator didn't work; I could see both of your lovelies. Would it be "chats" then?


----------



## Shiva (Dec 31, 2011)

Still cats. One cat, two cats...


----------



## Ruth (Dec 31, 2011)

A glass of wine, cats, and orchids. What could be better?


----------



## Lycaste53 (Dec 31, 2011)

Shakti is missing, or not mising, but not mentioned.....


----------



## Shiva (Dec 31, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Still cats. One cat, two cats...





Sorry Joanne. I got mixed with french and english. Must be the wine! You got it right : chats.


----------



## Shiva (Dec 31, 2011)

Ruth said:


> A glass of wine, cats, and orchids. What could be better?



A good wife on my lap? :evil:


----------



## Clark (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year Michel!
Have a great 2012!
Clark


----------



## Wendy (Dec 31, 2011)

Shiva said:


> A good wife on my lap? :evil:



Naughty boy! :rollhappy:

Happy New Year Michel! Beautiful cats!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice cats and plants!!!!! HNY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 31, 2011)

Lycaste53 said:


> Shakti is missing, or not mising, but not mentioned.....



There's never been a Shackti.


----------



## abax (Jan 1, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous Siamese pussycat and that ball of fur
in the back looks comfy. Happy New Year to all and to all
a good night!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 1, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> :rollhappy::rollhappy:
> 
> Actually "mautadine" is french canadien word that is impossible to translate! The word comes from "maudit", I guess. When we say "maudit (or similar) que c'est beau", "maudit" or "'mautadit" or "mautadine" are used as superlative. That means that it is outstanding!
> 
> Hope this help....:wink:



Thanks Lise!!! I suspected *maudit* but was not that sure  !!! Jean


----------



## John M (Jan 1, 2012)

Well now; don't they look comfortable!? They must know it's going to be a good year. Happy New Year!


----------



## Dido (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice cats


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 1, 2012)

That's a great growing room, Michel. Now I won't feel quite so sorry for you closing down your greenhouse. :evil:


----------



## Shiva (Jan 1, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> That's a great growing room, Michel. Now I won't feel quite so sorry for you closing down your greenhouse. :evil:



Dot, I don't feel sorry for myself either. I had too many genera anyway. Now, with the limited space I'm left with, I can take better care of the plants I intend to keep.


----------

